# cbbt?



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

hey guys. 

still new to this kayakin thing, although i have been lucky and caught some fish in it. was curious. i wanted to fish teh cbbt (sbc) and was wondering where i can park in the daytime. are many flounder bein picked up>? been turd fishin lately and dont really know wahts goin on up here in va.

thanks

neil


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

hey Neil forget the yak man lets go fish VA beach pier one day


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

The normal launch site for the CBBT is at Seaview ave public access. This time of year the parking is very hard to locate during the day. Best bet is to start (launch) at sunrise or after sunset. parking is just up the street on seaview. By 10:00am on weekends the beach will be packed on the skinny beach. They will set up right infront of the access point making it hard to get your yak off the beach without kicking sand on them. Having a fellow yaker with you to help carry your yak will help.


Robert


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

robert, if i went there early in the mnorning can i park there all day or is it a a timed deal? will i have to leave my yak by itself on the beach while i go and park?


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Parking is on the side of the street both on Seaview (about 8-10 spots) and ocean view (about 4 spots right by seaview). Can park all day.
Leaving your kayak after unloading should not be a problem in the mourning but could be a problem when you return. If I'm there by myself I will put my yak up to the ramp then take my rods and paddle (PFD is still on) with me to my truck and back up to the ramp as quickly as possible. I will also hide alot of extra gear under the hatch so they are out of sight.
I have never had a problem there but I also try to take the temptation away. Do tend to get a lot of questions from folks and some times a few smirks for people.
Of course it is an easier process if someone is with you. (one watches the yaks while the other get their vehicle. then the other gets theirs and both load at the same time.)

Process is a little different for the evening. If you launch closer to sunset you may have to hunt for a parking space but when you return there won't be anyone on the beach and there is less chance of someone messing with your stuff.

Robert


----------

